# Help- I can't find a free converter to download to convert Raw Photos- OYE VEY!



## Karensedd (Mar 18, 2012)

I have all these photographers sharing huge assignments with me in RAW-  first, I have no idea how to use Raw (I'll get to that! ;p

But second, I can
t even convert these files- I'm late getting them to my clients.

I need a free way...any suggestions?

Thank you and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 18, 2012)

You camera should come with software.

Or try Raw Tharapee.


----------



## analog.universe (Mar 18, 2012)

I like UFRaw personally.  It runs on most operating systems, but if you use Windows, you'll also need to install the GIMP image editor, and run UFRaw as a plugin.


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2012)

Karensedd said:


> I have all these photographers sharing huge assignments with me in RAW-


 :scratch:

How are they getting the Raw (it's just Raw, not RAW, by the way) files to you? I would assume they have different brands of camera, which means different raw file types like .NEF for Nikon's and .CR2 for Canon's. There are over 100 different Raw file types.

If you have clients to service, you are still going to face the learning curve for converting the raw files to a usable form.


----------

